# my stolen horse...now found 2 years later



## kelseye

in 2005 i brought a bay welch pony for my daughter who is now 5 suzie was a yearling at the time so by the time my daughter was old enougth to ride i would have backed suzie by then.in 2006 she got took from the stables .well the otherday my mom had a letter addressed to me saying they have suzie and need me to sign the papers over as they can not register her and she left her number ,so i rang her but no answer so i left a message to call me and still have not heard anythink yet .

so that leaves me where do i stand do i ask for my pony back and tell them to get there money back of the people they brought her from ? else we will go to the police? i realy dont know what to do


----------



## scosha37

Oh my  Sorry petal i dont know but if you have prof that the pony belong to you then you might be in luck 

Good luck what ever happens xx


----------



## Zayna

was suzi registered in your name? if so im sure she is legally still yours.


----------



## waterlilyold

Legally you can get her back, if you can prove she's yours. Do you have a police statment or something from when she was taken. And if they need you to sign her over then obviously she's still yours. They have no proof of sale from you only the thieves, Good luck.


----------



## Zayna

waterlily said:


> Legally you can get her back, if you can prove she's yours. Do you have a police statment or something from when she was taken. And if they need you to sign her over then obviously she's still yours. They have no proof of sale from you only the thieves, Good luck.


thats right... the thieves would have to have a proof of sale from you which they wont have.
this happens all the time and sadly its the person who bought the horse that always loses out. I do feel for the woman who has bought Suzi. Im pleased that you will get your horse back at last though as it must have been awful for you.
Make sure you act fast though because I think if you dont respond within a certain amount of time the horse will automatically be signed over to the new buyer (i think thats how it works anyway).


----------



## netposse

I am not sure how it works in the UK but in the US registration papers are not enough to prove ownership of a horse because they can be so easily reproduced. I may have missed it but how did the horse disappear? Did you file a police report as a stolen horse? If the other person has a bill of sale it may be fake too. In the US laws differ by states. In some states a stolen horse when found is returned to the owner with proper ID. In other states the legal buyer keeps the horse. 

Check our site and read some of the stories. Theft is a problem in the US as well as the UK. We do list horses internationally but we do not have that many UK horses yet.


----------



## RachyBobs

Did the pony have a passport? If so it will be in your name (hopefully) and if you still have the passport which will match the pony there is nothing this other lady can do!


----------



## kelseye

hello again well suzie was taken from a field in 2006 and her passport id left in the tack room. i did phone police i phoned the place where i registered her and told them i left threads on animal forums i also went round stables and looked .someone did try to sell her to my farrier how stupid:frown2:
the pasport is still in my name ive still not heard anythink off her so i will phone today .and update everyone later  wish me luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Badger's Mum

kelseye said:


> hello again well suzie was taken from a field in 2006 and her passport id left in the tack room. i did phone police i phoned the place where i registered her and told them i left threads on animal forums i also went round stables and looked .someone did try to sell her to my farrier how stupid:frown2:
> the pasport is still in my name ive still not heard anythink off her so i will phone today .and update everyone later  wish me luck :thumbup1:


Good luck. Lucky they didn't just get another passport made up. is she freeze marked?


----------



## kelseye

no she is not just got passport a lady brought her from wales for me as she was taking another to manchester she was wild you couldent get near her for a while. but im just worried that the woman will not answer her phone


----------



## Badger's Mum

kelseye said:


> no she is not just got passport a lady brought her from wales for me as she was taking another to manchester she was wild you couldent get near her for a while. but im just worried that the woman will not answer her phone


If she doesn't at least the police will will be able trace her for you:thumbup1:


----------



## kelseye

very true :thumbup1: what a christmas a


----------



## waterlilyold

Great news for you.


----------



## shula

if you don't get an answer from the woman who has your horse ask the police to go and see her. i think this would be a case of buyer beware and she still belongs to you. good luck.


----------



## kelseye

hello people just e re cap on suzie ive spoken with the woman and she payed a lot of money for her and when she got her she was in a right state now she had done pony club and everythink the lady was about to sell her as her boys have grown out of her .so now the lady is phoning the lady she brought her off and going to ask for her money back ect so fingers crossed all goes well herside


----------



## waterlilyold

Yeah, poor lady being the victim as much as you, that sucks aye that people can be so selfish.


----------



## kelseye

i know yeah


----------



## Badger's Mum

I know it doesn't help out with the money she lost, But at least she was selling her anyway, So you wont feel bad about upsetting another child


----------



## kelseye

an up date jane rang me back last night she is in gloster now.to tell me she has spoken with the lady she brought her off and and she is going to phone the lady she got her off .
she also told me not to get the police back involved  why i wounder ....then she is now saying that she wants some money for her i said you should get your money back of the woman you brought her off and then i said why is it that they never registered her in there names??? she then said i know it straing that....as there is 3 different owners who have had her jane is the 4 th person.
she also informed me that suzie was just left in a field and she was full of worms and was scared to go near anyone as if she had been beaten:frown2:

so now ive just got to wait for the call back.....

i did say that she could keep her untill she finds a new one as her kids will be gutted and thats the last thing i wan to do is upset kids


----------



## noogsy

i would contact the police
tell them what has happened
and let them sort it out.
your horse was stolen,
and you should get your horse back now.
its a shame because all these people who bought your animal will loose out.
but you deserve to get suzie back
love noogsy


----------



## kelseye

thankyou x


----------



## JSR

Yeap phone the police, this isn't something you can deal with privately it needs to be done legally. Good Luck I hope you get her back.


----------



## noogsy

what im trying to say sweetheart is
dont let them ransom your horse,
you dont need to pay anything to get it back,
buying a horse is like buying a second hand car
these people didnt do proper checks
love noogsy


----------



## lady_r0gue

Absolutely, what noogsy said!
What a heart-wrenching story x so pleased for you and your family that she's coming back to you x
I don't know much about horses but I really hope that you get her back quickly with a minimum of fuss and best of luck with re-habilitating her and teaching her to trust again xx


----------



## waterlilyold

Don't let them try and swindle you out of anything, she's yours you don't need to pay for her twice. Tell the police that way you are protected by the law, and it won't backfire in your face. And make a contract or something if she is having your horse a bit longer or she might end up getting attached and blow you off.


----------



## kazschow

Personally I think you really have to involve the police in this.. it was theft, you've located the pony, it should by rights be fully investigated... I have a sneaking suspision if you don't you won't get a good outcome for you from this situation.


----------



## waterlilyold

kazschow said:


> Personally I think you really have to involve the police in this.. it was theft, you've located the pony, it should by rights be fully investigated... I have a sneaking suspision if you don't you won't get a good outcome for you from this situation.


Totally agree, something doesn't sit right :frown2:


----------



## lizward

You'll have to go to the police. This pony is your property and if you let this lady keep her now I doubt if you will ever get her back. If you want to be really nice, you could then offer to sell her back to the lady for the current market value of a pony of the age and condition she was in when she was stolen from you, or you could offer a formal loan agreement, but you are by no means obliged to do either. The people who have been "done" by the thieves certainly deserve sympathy but it was not you who took their money under false pretences. I'm sure there is no question of your rights according to the law.

Liz


----------



## Becki&Daisy

keep all correspondance you've had with these people. call the police and show them it all.
someone somewhere has been knowingly handling stolen goods and im sure when the police come knocking on their door they'll soon cough to who it is.


----------



## CarolineH

Definitely get the police involved. You need to get her back. She is yours and she was stolen from you. If others bought her without proper papers etc then that is sad but their own fault really.


----------



## lady_r0gue

kelseye said:


> i did say that she could keep her until she finds a new one as her kids will be gutted and thats the last thing i wan to do is upset kids


that's very sweet of you but I thought she was planning on selling her as the boys had outgrown her? 
Hope it works out for you all x


----------



## kelseye

thanks all for your support ... well she phoned again today and i have now phoned the police and am waiting to hear of them .
the lady was trying to tell me that suzie's passport was not hers???? she asked me to describe the pony so i did .
the next thing she said was you havent had her for 3 years so why do you want her back ....i then said its my pony well its my daughters and she said well you daughter was to young to remember hernot the point i said.
then she said are you willing to take away 2 little boys pony and i said well its not there pony is it and not my proble i just want her back .but the otherday she said she wanted to sell her as her boys have grown out of her:mad2:
and i said if you had her that long then why did you not register her then .i just got nothink also she is saying she wants money as she has done so much work with her wtf it my pony and you have got stolen property .so i just said i will let the police sort it out.

god its made me feel physically sick today just waiting for phone call after phone call :frown2:


----------



## kazschow

YOu've done absolutely the right thing, go make yourself a cuppa and relax a bit... it's up to the police to deal with it now...


----------



## kelseye

kazschow said:


> YOu've done absolutely the right thing, go make yourself a cuppa and relax a bit... it's up to the police to deal with it now...


thanks thats so sweet


----------



## Zayna

hope this sorts itself out.. a similar thing happened to a friend of mine. She had a mare on loan, when the loan agreement came to an end (it was meant to be 18months) the woman who had loaned her to my friend vanished off the face of the earth so my mate was stuck with this woman's horse..... in the end she contacted arab horse society to see if they could contact the woman and it then came about that this woman wasnt her owner. AHS contacted her real owner who then phoned my friend and said that the mare had been missing for 6 years! She arrived the next day with a horsebox and took her away.
my mate didnt stand anywhere legally so hopefully this will be the same with this woman. (i know its a bit different cos this was a loan situation).
I dont see why you wont get your horse back... just make sure the police act fast so that this woman doesnt go selling the pony on. she sounds like she doesnt want to lose her money!


----------



## noogsy

i would phone the police again this morning and remind them,
also ask if a spacific police officer 
deals with animal crime???
or animal welfare maybe you can get to speak to him...
the problem is your pony could vanish again
love noogsy


----------



## toddy

I have heard stories like this so many times and i hate to be the barer of bad news but a passport is not enough proof of ownership in cases like this.This is why they are such a con.
You need to speak to the police and hope enough is on record from the theft that they will do something about it.
Sadly the last case I heard of from a local friend who was in the same posistion was not reunited with the pony as the police could not get enough proof of there being any foul play and the unsuspecting person who had purchased the horse ended up being allowed to keep it as they said possession was 9/1oth of the law.
Get as much visual proof and evidence together to put together a good fight. You will need everything you have got.
Good luck


----------



## tonette

Good luck and I hope it all goes well, also if they lady wasn't going to sell her I would feel sorry for the other children who have had her but the lady was going to sell her that is why she contacted you..... sounds like she wants some money for her for the work she has put in, but the pony is yours and hopefully the police will sort this out. Write down any conversation that you have had with this lady and date it as this may be needed as evidence


----------



## kelseye

thanks for the advise all ... well ive spoken with the police i asked them to ask the lady not to contact me personally to go through the police as i dont want it getting bitchie and they are working on it now so hopefully i will have my pony back soon as i asked the police if i needed a solicitor and they said there is no need for one as they can sort this out so hopefully things go the right way....

else if it dont ive got the letter of my mom and her address is on it i will just send some people to get her for me as by law she is mine.:thumbsup:


----------



## JANICE199

kelseye said:


> thanks for the advise all ... well ive spoken with the police i asked them to ask the lady not to contact me personally to go through the police as i dont want it getting bitchie and they are working on it now so hopefully i will have my pony back soon as i asked the police if i needed a solicitor and they said there is no need for one as they can sort this out so hopefully things go the right way....
> 
> else if it dont ive got the letter of my mom and her address is on it i will just send some people to get her for me as by law she is mine.:thumbsup:


*Fingers crossed you get it all sorted out very soon.You know we will want to see some pictures when you get her back.*


----------



## markbecken09

Hey,
Wow, good luck on getting your horse back. I had an Appy stolen about 12 years ago and never saw her again. At least you have a name and some idea of where they were. I'll pass your info along to a friend on the fire dept. in Tulsa/Sapulpa area.

Thanks.


----------



## happysaz133

Good luck getting your pony back, that would be so lovely to happen in time for Christmas.


----------



## momentofmadness

Have you rang the police in that area.. as They aren't very quick to act in situations like this.. I would get an address of the yard, and get down therewith pics of suzie cos you need them to identify her, cause you need them aswell, cos a passport alone is not enuff... I would then drive to the yard and call the police in that area.... and get them there fast.. you also need to have your horsebox with you.. I can imagine you only have a mobile number for this lady.. you need a land line and full address of the lady.. If she has any markings You they will still be the same.. you can see them clearly on a photo... This happens all the time I watched a documentary about it.. And foals were stolen and found but quite often people don't manage to get them back.. Don't waste any time because Suzie could disappear of the face of the earth again.. sorry to be so blunt!


----------



## kelseye

hello well the police have contacted me and they can not do much about it he has made the lady who has my hore sign form where she can not sell her and now i have to go to court and they have told me to contact her and sort things outhmy: so now ive got to speek to someone about going to court .this is peeing me off seems as she is my property makes me sick how the law works realy does

so not a happie ending after all


----------



## waterlilyold

Oh I am sorry Kelseye I hope it sorts it self out soon.


----------



## _Sara_

What an awful thing for you to have to go thru  I hope it all works out for you in the end and you get your baby back. Good luck!


----------



## momentofmadness

I think each police work diff.. but you know maybe if you go see a solicitor they will do a real scary letter to the other lady....


----------



## bassetsandbeyond

contact citizens advice...they'll help you:smile5:


----------



## Lycaeus

This story is awful! I really do hope you get your horse back! Failing that.. locate him and "bring him home"  You have proof of ownership after all!


----------



## huskiesaregreat

cant you agree to give her some money, meet up, check its definetly your horse and put her in your vehicle, forget to hand the money over and drive off with your horse


----------



## celicababe1986

Lycaeus said:


> This story is awful! I really do hope you get your horse back! Failing that.. locate him and "bring him home"  You have proof of ownership after all!


That is exactly what I would do!!


----------



## CarolineH

Is there any news on this horse? It's been a while now. If so, I hope it is good?


----------



## noogsy

what about going to the press
its just if the police arent willing to help
or cant be bothered :crying:
then maybe a bit of publicity might help.
noogsy x


----------



## celicababe1986

any news????


----------



## kelseye

sorry guys there is no news apart from the police have made her sign a form where she can not sell my pony :nonod: so now im talking with a solicitor to try and get her back .so i am waiting for a phone call of them to see whats the next step is


----------



## sillygilly

Im assuming youve got a WPCS passport if its a Sect A or B, give them a ring, and ask what they can advise, they may be able to tell u if anyone has ever tried to register the pony.


----------



## lady_r0gue

Wow I can't believe this process is taking so long for you hun. If your horse was a child, an xbox, a car or a gold necklace, you'd be sure to have it back by now and she'd at least have a slap on the wrist for handling stolen goods! And of course the person who sold her the "stolen goods" would be held accountable for her loss. Shocker. I bet the BBC would be interested in this story, it seems ridiculous that you are still playing this waiting game! Or have you tried contacting the tabloids? If the Sun or similar got hold of this story on a quiet week and splashed the story about it might just speed up the police's reaction? Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------

